# slight cough



## MissMell

Hey still new to goat owning. My 4 month old goat has a slight cough. Is that normal? His poops are normal and pee is regular. Hes eating and drinking.
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

What is his temp?


----------



## happybleats

Yes, get his temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range...
How often is he coughing? 

coughing can be :
The start of puenomia, allergies, dust in hay or feed or lung worms to name the few most common reasons..


----------



## MissMell

Im not sure. I have a themometer for him. Id asume id take an anal reading? What is normal temperature?


----------



## MissMell

Every half hour or so I notice him coughing almost like hes trying to clear something from his throught.


----------



## happybleats

yes you take it rectal...101.5-103.5 is normal range


----------



## MissMell

Thanks! Ill check him out as soon as I get home and ill get back to you. Thanks for the help. Your so knowledgeable and its very helpful!


----------



## MissMell

So I checked his temp and he is 103.4. So hes at the top of the avg temp range. Hes out on a lead with me now eating everything in sight being his normal self (other than his slightly swollen leg which hasnt gotten worse). Should I be worried about the cough? Hes been out with me for about an hour and hasnt coughed yet.


----------



## happybleats

because his temp is at the upper normal range and cough, I would recheck his temp a few times a day..watch for depression, standing off on his own, back hunched, head hung...things that point illness...other than that just keep a close watch on him.might be he got somthing stuck andhe is all better now...
you talked about swollen leg?? whats with that?


----------



## MissMell

Thanks ill keep an eye on it. Oh I posted on here about the issue about the leg. And have been keeping an eye on it. Its slightly swollen just above his hoof at the front of the joint on his back leg. Noticed it two days ago but hes had the cough longer than that. With the feed back ive gotten im sure its sprained or he twisted it wrong. It hasnt gotten worse so ill be giving it a warm bath to relive some pressure but if it still doesnt go down ive been told to try two baby asprin or one adult. He seems fine dispite the leg and slight cough. Happy, peppy, munching on lots and being his normal self (no head hanging or slouching or what not)...


----------



## happybleats

Ok I rememebr that : ) Wasnt sure if it was the same goat...glad he is doing well...a sprain can take time to heal...


----------

